# [SOLVED] CPU Options For Dell GX270



## jonnyj (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey all. Really impressed at how active and helpful this forum is. I am currently considering upgrading my Dell Optiplex GX270 from the factory Celeron 2.0ghz cpu to a Pentium 4 3.0 ghz...the specs let it go to 3.4ghz and I have found several that are supported around the net and mostly at eBay however the prices variy wildly and used/ hardly any new a few refurbs..anyhow I am currently caught up in the number of the processor. Currently considering if a Sl7NP will work...it appears that Northbridge ones are the definite ones...don't know if a Prescott would work or not. The board is a socket 478. Any experience/thoughts..I'm not expecting a huge increase but I know even a little can go long:wave:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: CPU Options For Dell GX270*

You should contact Dell to find out exactly which cpu's are supported. Aside from just hardware compatibility, the cpu also needs to be supported by the BIOS. OEM makers often lock the firmware to only support a select few cpu models.


----------



## jonnyj (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: CPU Options For Dell GX270*

Hey Dogg thanks for your input. Shoulda waited a bit more for someone's answer because I bought a used P 4 3.20 Prescott for my Optiplex and from what I understood and read it should be compatible. The system powers up and halts that it is not compatible and that the processor will run at a reduced speed strik F1 to continue or enter setup. Pressing F1 boots the sytem up normally and a spec check shows it is running as P4 3.20 at a speed of 2.79 ghz it gives me a little more speed than the original Celeron 2.0 that came with the system and I have tested my software that is cpu intensive and I noticed a definitive improvement in what I was looking for I had hoped to get the maximum of the 3.20.

Live and learn I suppose. My guess at the moment until I talk with Dell is that the Prescott series is not compatible and/or it is a 800 mhz running in a 533 mhz system? It was only $30 for the processor and I can return it but I also was wondering opinions if I can just use this one for now since I did gain some power I was looking for? The only real pain is everytime I turn the sytem on I have to press the F1 key to boot. Think it will do it any harm? This a secondary system for me so it's not "mission critical".

Thanks again for your reply Dogg


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: CPU Options For Dell GX270*

It shouldn't hurt anything. Have you tried saving the BIOS settings when exiting?


----------



## jonnyj (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: CPU Options For Dell GX270*

Hey thanks for the reply. I did save the bios and tried it again several times to be sure that the better was good. But for some reason it won't boot without F1 strike. 

I bought a Northbridge P4 3.2 this week and received it yesterday afternoon same specs practically as the Prescott but I am guranteed by this vendor that it will work fine in my GX270. 

Side note I also have a Dimension 3000 P4 2.8 system that I tried the Prescott in as well and the same issue with F1 and speed reduced etc. as in the GX270. The specs of the 3000 call for either P4 2.4, 2.8, or 3.2 running 800 fsb, or a P4 2.4, 2.8,3.2 running at 533 fsb, or Celeron 2.0 running at 320, etc.. I don't know what to think at the moment about my 3000 with that other than I think I must have the board that suppoirts 533 fsb and not 800 fsb? I was under the impression tha if I bought the 800 mhz P4 that it would still work in either system but I'm assuming the boards have to be built for either 533 or 800 by Dell and cannot be changed? Harkoning back to my theory that it likes the older Northbridge chips which is what's in both machines.

sincere thanks for the replies Dogg!:wave:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: CPU Options For Dell GX270*

The BIOS likely just isn't recognizing the chip because it isn't supported. Sometimes a BIOS update will resolve the problem. But as the chip isn't officially supported by Dell, the BIOS likely wasn't updated to support the cpu.

FSB support is determined by chipset. Most motherboards that support multiple cpu's will support different FSB speeds. But again, it boils down to which cpus are supported by the BIOS.


----------



## jonnyj (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: CPU Options For Dell GX270*

Back again I went to put the SL6WK P 4 3.0 chip I got yesterday into my Optiplex GX270 today only to discover that the chip which is a 478 chip like the system already has but the bottom is different than the oroginal and will go into the slot. I have looked at the original which was a Celeron 2.0 and my current Prescott both look the same on the bottom. The vendor promised and insists that it works in their Optiplex but obviously they must have a different board? Any suggestions as to why this chip is slightly different? It is a SL6WK id number.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Options For Dell GX270*

It will or will not fit in the socket?

It is a 478 pin 800Mhz northwood chip.

SL6WK
http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SL6WK


----------



## jonnyj (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: CPU Options For Dell GX270*

Sorry for the typo the SL6WK will not fit. The pins are the same but in the center of the chip the squares (sorry I do not know what their proper tech name are) are in a different arrangement than the chips I have that work with the Optiplex. I have attached a pic so you can see. The one on the right is the original Celeron that came from Dell and the one on the left is the SL6WK chip I recently bought this week. The SL6WK will not press into the socket for this reason.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Options For Dell GX270*

A 478 socket is a 478 socket Dell does not have one of their own, make sure all the pins are straight, Ther center contacts change between P4, & Celeron more cache, more features - more contacts


----------



## jonnyj (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: CPU Options For Dell GX270*

Hey thanks for your input. The pins are as straight as can be from what I can tell. When I place the chip into the socket the lower left side is raised a tad and I don't want to force it into the socket I tried to insert it into one of Dimension 3000 systems and it does the same thing. It appears to not be right but I don't know why. Again the only thing that I can consider is the centerpart of the chip is preventing a snug fit.


----------



## jonnyj (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: CPU Options For Dell GX270*

Well I decided to apply pressure since many who I consulted with seemed to think the CPU should fit. Low and behold it snapped into the slot and does in fact work like a charm! errr maybe like P 4 should! Thank you to both of you for your input. May this post help someone else in the future.

-JonnyJ :grin:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Options For Dell GX270*

Good to hear it's up and running


----------

